# What’s the name of the piece in the background?



## jmw456 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi

I tried to Shazam this, but it didn't come up!

Does any know the name of the piece and composer of the music in the background of this clip from the BBC?

Burglar cooks snack in Taco Bell then falls asleep https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-51056092

Thanks in advance.

J


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I don't know if this is classical music. It sounds akin to Bernard Herrman's score from Myyterious Island and also sounds like some 20th century French music. It doesn't seem to have the same development characterisitics, however.


----------

